# Wo auf Zander und Hecht???



## the doctor (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

So, ich muss jetzt einfach mal wissen, wie und wo ich jetzt in der Maas, Julianakanal, Maasplassen Hechte und Zander fangen kann.
Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich bis jetzt nur Barsche fange. Da ich fast jede Woche mit Gufi vergebens versuche die Raubfische zu fangen.....und dann ist noch die Frage Wo??? Das Gebiet ist ja riesig um da die Fische zu finden...

Ich angel mit Profi Blinker, Slottershads, Kopytos und Sandras in den Farben Rot,Chatreuse,Blau,Weiss 
Wie gesagt Barsche fange ich eigentlich fast immer, aber.........:c (Ich weiss CRF)|supergri 

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch einen Tip für mich. Ich währe euch sehr dankbar#6 #6 #6 
Wenn einer Lust hat kann er mich auch persönlich auf nem Trip nach Holland beraten....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> So, ich muss jetzt einfach mal wissen, wie und wo ich jetzt in der Maas, Julianakanal, Maasplassen Hechte und Zander fangen kann.
> Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich bis jetzt nur Barsche fange. Da ich fast jede Woche mit Gufi vergebens versuche die Raubfische zu fangen.....und dann ist noch die Frage Wo??? Das Gebiet ist ja riesig um da die Fische zu finden...
> ...


 

@the doctor BARSCH #6 ist doch auch nee feine Sache oder!?

und wenn sich dann* !!!ECHT JEMAND!!!* als Guide hier stellt wär ich gern dabei denn so ein paar Holländer würd ich auch gern mal verhaften aus Zt...!:m 

Grüsse#h 
Guido
Petri allzeit & Ruetnbruch


----------



## the doctor (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Barsch ist ja auch nicht schlecht, aber bei den Versuchen müsste doch auch mal was anderes beissen......


----------



## mo jones (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

hallösche doc !
 also mit 100% zanderstellen kann ich leider nicht dienen :c,   da es meine erste saison an den  maasplassen ist (eigentl. ja überhaupt meine erste seit jahren  ), kann ich dir nur stellen zeigen wo ich auch nur barsche gefangen hab, und das im sommer und herbst. wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, daß ich meinerseits nicht gerade das gefühl habe, daß wir winter haben 


 gruß
  mo


----------



## Mac Gill (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in der Maas und im Julianakanal "eigentlich" überall Zander steht. Wie man immer liest -> an auffälligen Stellen wie Strömungskannten, Buhnen, Einläufe zu den Plassen.

Im Julianakanal ist es auch immer Wert, direkt in das Schraubenwasser eines vorbeifahrenden Schiffes zu werfen -> da geht auch häufig die Post ab, weil da allerhand vom Boden losgespült wird.

Meist an den hängerträchtigsten Stellen -> immer schön langsam über den Boden klopfen -> 14gr Football Jig (Gußform) und weisse Twister (100stk = 15 EUR bei LEO)
Ich habe locker 10-20 Abrisse an einem Angeltag, wenn ich vom Ufer aus spinne -> dafür klappt es meist mit den Zandern. (d.H. wenn es nicht ab und zu hängt, fängt mann auch meist nix!!!)

Falls ihr die Gußform mal braucht, könnt ihr die gerne mal haben, die ist eh schon weit gereist. Hat auch schon Dudzi, Wilder Wombel und marca zu den Zandern gebracht :q :q :q


----------



## the doctor (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Danke, aber was ist denn das Geheimnissvolle an dem Jig? 
Und wo finde ich denn diese Hängerverdächtigen Stellen?
Was ist denn die beste Tageszeit und Wetter?

Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## PetriHelix (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Hi,

das Geheimnis des Jigs wird nicht verraten 
Nach endlosen Versuchen und Testreihen hat dieser Kopf sich halt durchgesetzt 

Nee... Der Football Jig läuft meiner Meinung nach einfach besser als viele anderen. Mit den Standup-Jigs habe ich z.B. nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Hängerverdächtige Stellen finden? Wie MacGill schon gesagt hat... Suchen ( Strömungskannten, Buhnen, Einläufe zu den Plassen) 
Wenn Du öfter hängen bleibst weisst Du das es die richtige Stelle ist. Die Bisse habe ich meistens kurz vorm Hänger (nach einer Zeit weiss man einfach wo man hängen bleibt und hebt kurz vorher die Rute etwas an damit der Köder über das Hindernis springt. Wenn die Zander gerade da stehen kann man fast sagen 3...2...1...meiner). Hatte auch schon den Fall das ich nen Hänger hatte, den dann gerade gelöst und direkt danach einen Biss. 

Tageszeit ... Ich gehe gerne morgens (ganz früh) los. Im Sommer lohnt es sich echt mal um 3:00 zum Wasser zu fahren damit man um 4:00 die Rute im Wasser hat. Da kocht das Wasser meistens richtig. Zudem erlebt man einen prima Sonnenaufgang!

Ansonsten ist derzeit die Tageszeit fast egal würde ich sagen. Die Zander stehen jetzt im Winter meist eh tiefer und sind vom Ufer her schwerer zu erreichen.


----------



## the doctor (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Danke.....#6 

Weisse Twister sind nicht zu schlagen?
Dann ist noch das kleine Problem, da ich ja gerne bei Born am Julianakanal angeln gehe, findet man dort keine tieferen Stellen.
Selbst der kleine sehr sympatische Hafen Buchten ist im Schnitt max. 4m tief.
Vielleicht für den Sommer nicht verkehrt, aber die Zander können ja nicht  grossartig aus dem Kanal abhauen


----------



## Mac Gill (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Eben, ich habe auch noch nicht raus, wo im Winter die Juliana-Zander sind.
Im Frühjahr und Frühsommer ist es besser - > da sind die direkt an den Steinschüttungen...


----------



## the doctor (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Und wenns Schifft, dann wird geraubt  Aber bei mir verirren sich nur Dickbarsche an meinen Ködern|kopfkrat 
Was meinst du denn mit Klopfen? Zupfen? oder langsam schleifend über dem Grund einholen?


----------



## Mac Gill (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Mit klopfen meine Ich, wenn der Köder an den groben Steinen von Stein zu Stein springt. Das macht dann immer "klopf, klopf". Wenn ich merke, dass ich den Köder durch den Schlamm ziehe, suche ich meist ein stück weiter nach sandigem und steinigem Untergrund.
Die Hauptsache ist: "auf dem Grund entlang" -> mal langsam, mal etwas schneller und zwischendurch auch mal pause.

Es muss nicht unbedigt regnen -> ich habe auch bei prallem Sonnenschein meine Zander gefangen. Jedoch war die Dämmerung (Morgens und Abends meist die bessere Zeit)
Du merkst nacher den Unterschied zwischen Stein und Biss.

Wir scheinen ja grundverschieden zu spinnen -> Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren keinen Barsch beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer gefangen. Barsche fange ich irgendwie nur vom Boot aus. (Hab aber auch nie gezielt auf Barsch geangelt)


----------



## the doctor (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> .(Hab aber auch nie gezielt auf Barsch geangelt)


Mach ich ja auch nicht:q 
Habe aber meist immer meinen Barsch wenn ich nach Holland fahre.....
Ich bring dir irgendwann mal das gezielte Angeln auf Barsch und du mir das auf Zander bei#6 

Danke für die netten Antworten#6


----------



## Öcher (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo auf Zander und Hecht???*

Hi ihr allemale,
war heute in Roermond und Umgebung um mal ein paar Plätze ausfindig zu machen, aber da war nicht das dabei was ich eigentlich gesucht hab. Ich suche nach kleinen Kanälen, aber das was ich fand war nur die Rur und die Maas. War auch in Stevensweert etc. aber ich hab keine Geduld mehr was geeignetes zu finden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mir ein paar Orte zu nennen wo es sich lohnen würde auf Hecht und Zander zu angeln? Oder würd sogar mit mir Mitfahren? Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit hätte ich noch!!! Wer Lust hat soll sich einfach mal melden. Selbst wohne ich in Holland/Landgraaf. Also wer Lust bzw. Interesse hat soll sich mal melden. Bis dann Daniel |wavey:


----------

